# Any plan for port Steam with Valve WINE modyfikation?



## Deleted member 55181 (Aug 29, 2018)

Like a title, recently Valve released SteamOS with Proton WINE modyfikation for linux. Everything is on GitHub. https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton
Any one know if someone want to port Proton, SteamOS with Proton or bought, or we stay?

PS. Every games, especially network games, running on FreeBSD should be separate from rest of the system, because they can contain a ,,bonus".


----------



## shkhln (Aug 29, 2018)

It is regular Wine with esync patchset and some Steam integration patches + wrapper. Doesn't make much sense porting that without native Steam client. So, no plans whatsoever.



User11 said:


> Every games, especially network games, running on FreeBSD should be separate from rest of the system, because they can contain a ,,bonus".



And your point is? No euphemisms please.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Aug 29, 2018)

Trackig, Backdors, etc. Supplied along with the game or later with the update


----------



## shkhln (Aug 29, 2018)

If you are that afraid of exploits buy a Playstation. Even placing an untrusted application in a jail doesn't protect you from attacks on the Xorg server (runs under root) or a GPU driver (runs in kernel, too many lines of code to count).


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 29, 2018)

Just run your "cesspit" computer offline. They don't want to hack you, they just want your data (and control over you). If you run your machine offline it is impossible for them to get either whilst still enjoying playing the game (their bait).

I also tend to wipe and reinstall my cesspit machine every month or so for good measure .

Same with a Playstation. Mine stays firmly offline (originally to avoid updates so I can Jailbreak it once an exploit comes out for my firmware).


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Aug 30, 2018)

Now is good, (FreeBSD router, with TOR DNS, and Modded Windows) but i cannot play with online game, like Planetside2 or Fortinite.


----------

